# HB with or without Sent spray



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

Ive used sent stray from the day i started using HB which is got that long ago and i just ran out. It got me thinking does this stuff make a difference? I mean do you need it or is it just one of them thing you THINK you cant do with out. HB have been around longer then sent stray i think  and people was catching plenty of fish before they got here.

So what do you guys think?


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

If things are a bit quiet I use the SureCatch scent gel on my hb's.
Works for me.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi there, I have never tried the smelly stuff. I thought one day, I might try dipping one in cod liver oil, or tuna juice, but never got around to it.
I guess I have too much fun just dragging them around, and see what happens.

Cheers Andybear :lol:


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

Ive been using the Stimulate with Ultrabite.........but like i said i dont know if it works or not as ive not used a lure without it........a little stupid i guess but then i guess if your catch fish then you just keep doing what your doing and try not to change anything.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

I believe in aniseed oil - Not the diluted stuff from Big W, Kmart or tackle stores.

Only the concentrated 100% essential oil from those smelly crystal hippy shops.

Never listen to the 16 y/o flunky on aniseed oil because even some hippy shops sell the stuff with added alcohol.

The proper stuff costs over $10 bucks but is worth every cent when things are quiet - you only need a drop.

Another good trick is to crush some fresh garlic and put it in your plastic SP's bag with aniseed oil overnight.


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Some people think it is a bit odd but I ususally have a few cloves of garlic in the tackle box at all times.

- It removes any unnatutal scents from your lures.
- After applying sunscreen I use it to wash my hands.
- If you catch a fish you can use it to cook with :idea:

Why wouldn't you have it in your tackle box?


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

I normaly use the sent stray on my hands after putting on sunny as you know mate, but the garlic sound like it makes sence.


----------

